# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  حبيتهم للبنات اتشوفوهم .؟

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.


بنات المنتدى العزيزات ..
اليوم جبتلكم اشيى بسيطه بس حلوه اكتير ..
اتياب ناعمه وبلونين الوردي والابيض واكتيييييييير دارج هل الايام وناعمه اكتير ..
اتشوفوها وعطوني رايكم ..




:
:
:


:
:
:


:
:
:*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما شاء الله 
محتشم كثير

----------


## N_tarawneh

إجّبـــــــــدْ ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

أبوك يا الموت ...

تعيشي وإجيبي يا باريسيا ...

كمان شوي بتفنعي بالمنتدى تفنيع ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> ما شاء الله 
> محتشم كثير


*مرسي اكتير حمود على طلتك الحلوه ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مرسي اكتير ندور ..
> اهلا وسهلا فيك ..
> حلوين مو .؟
> 
> اتمنى انها اتنال اعجاب البنات لان الموضوع للبنات ..
> ورايكم اكيد بيهمني ..*


أنا أسف ... :Eh S(2):  

حقك علينا / انا دخلت المنتدى بدي أشوف الملابس من شأن المدام / بس خلاص ما رح أخليها تشوف أِي / ولا تزعلي / كل شي ولا زعلك ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> إجّبـــــــــدْ ...   
> 
> أبوك يا الموت ...
> 
> تعيشي وإجيبي يا باريسيا ...
> 
> كمان شوي بتفنعي بالمنتدى تفنيع ...


*مرسي اكتير ندور ..
اهلا وسهلا فيك ..
حلوين مو .؟

   
ورايكم اكيد بيهمني ..
انا بحاول اقدم الي بقدر عليه ..
على امل انه تنوال على الرضا ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> أنا أسف ... 
> 
> حقك علينا / انا دخلت المنتدى بدي أشوف الملابس من شأن المدام / بس خلاص ما رح أخليها تشوف أِي / ولا تزعلي / كل شي ولا زعلك ...


*انا اسفه اكتير انا حذفت الرد وحطيت رد تاني ..
بس بينك سبقتني ..

لا انا مابقصد شي واسفه اكتير ..
انا حطيت الموضوع للبنات وماقصدي انه ليش بتفوتوا ..
فوتوا واعطوني رايكم ..
ومهما كان عمري بحياتي مابزعل ..
في بنات برضو بينقدوا وفي بنات لا والشباب نفس الشي ونفس الاراء ..
ليش اعلق عليكم والبنات لا .
لهيك احكوا كل الي بدكم ..
وانا مقدره اختلاف الاراء ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مرسي اكتير ندور ..
> اهلا وسهلا فيك ..
> حلوين مو .؟
> 
>    
> ورايكم اكيد بيهمني ..
> انا بحاول اقدم الي بقدر عليه ..
> على امل انه تنوال على الرضا ..*


شو يا باريسيا / ليش عدلتي ردك ...!!!؟؟؟

وكيف شطبتي الرد وكتبت ِ غيرة / بصراحة الموضوع في إنْا بالموضوع ... :SnipeR (94):  

وينك يا عالي ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا مش فهان اشي 
بس يا نادر الموضوع ما في إنا و العالي ما اله دخل لانه اي واحد بقدر يشطب اي رد هوه عمله

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا مش فهان اشي 
> بس يا نادر الموضوع ما في إنا و العالي ما اله دخل لانه اي واحد بقدر يشطب اي رد هوه عمله


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بتعرفو شو.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا كان نفسي اشوف وجه صاحبة الصور؟؟؟ 
صور حلوه........ شكرا باريسيا......بس مستحيل تقدري تفصلي مواضيع الشباب عن البنات وهاي مريام فارس بتقلك انا مش انانيه انا ممكن اسيبكم وامشي.... وهاي هسا راغب علامه بقول شو وقعني بشباكك وانا عيني تشوف ..

----------


## باريسيا

> بتعرفو شو.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا كان نفسي اشوف وجه صاحبة الصور؟؟؟ 
> صور حلوه........ شكرا باريسيا......بس مستحيل تقدري تفصلي مواضيع الشباب عن البنات وهاي مريام فارس بتقلك انا مش انانيه انا ممكن اسيبكم وامشي.... وهاي هسا راغب علامه بقول شو وقعني بشباكك وانا عيني تشوف ..


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الشب طربان وجاي لعندي ..
مابقدر افصل ايه لانه ماحطوا قسم بس لادم ..
تسلملي عمار على مرورك وطلتك الحلوه ..
والله زاد النور نور بطلتك الحلوه ..*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الشب طربان وجاي لعندي ..
> مابقدر افصل ايه لانه ماحطوا قسم بس لادم ..
> تسلملي عمار على مرورك وطلتك الحلوه ..
> والله زاد النور نور بطلتك الحلوه ..*


تسلمي والله النور الي بتحكي عنه نورك انتي ...يعني من قبلك المنتدى كان نايم

----------


## باريسيا

> تسلمي والله النور الي بتحكي عنه نورك انتي ...يعني من قبلك المنتدى كان نايم


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


 :Copy Of 7anoon:   :Copy Of 7anoon:   :Copy Of 7anoon:   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ayman

:SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*مالك ياايمن .؟؟؟؟؟ 
شو عملت فيك مرة ابوك .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 




 :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):  

 :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):  

 :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):  

 :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):  

 :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):  

 :SnipeR (64):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*على شو مبسوط استاد نادر .؟
الشب جن وبده ينتحر وانت مبسوط !!!!

مابيهونلي   هاد ايووون ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *على شو مبسوط استاد نادر .؟
> الشب جن وبده ينتحر وانت مبسوط !!!!
> 
> مابيهونلي   هاد ايووون ..*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

أيمن حبيبي ...

----------


## باريسيا

> أيمن حبيبي ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> *مالك ياايمن .؟؟؟؟؟ 
> شو عملت فيك مرة ابوك .؟*


الله يسامحك يا باريسيا  فشرت تعمل في اشي مرت ابوي

----------


## ayman

> أيمن حبيبي ...


الله يسعدك ومن طلتك ما يحرمنا ان شاء الله

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يسامحك يا باريسيا  فشرت تعمل في اشي مرت ابوي


*
نادر بس فارط ضحك ..

ايمن ههههههههه نفسي اشوف مرة ابوك لفش غلك وروح ..*

----------


## ayman

> *
> نادر بس فارط ضحك ..
> 
> ايمن ههههههههه نفسي اشوف مرة ابوك لفش غلك وروح ..*


خلص ولا يهمك ببعتلك صورتها

----------


## باريسيا

> خلص ولا يهمك ببعتلك صورتها


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو يا باريسيا / ليش عدلتي ردك ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> وكيف شطبتي الرد وكتبت ِ غيرة / بصراحة الموضوع في إنْا بالموضوع ... 
> 
> وينك يا عالي ...!!!؟؟؟



انا مش فاضي بتفرج على الصور  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

الله لا يوطرزلك يا باريسيا على هيك صور وموديلات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله باريسيا ما شاء الله عليها تحكي احنى بمنتدى للبنات اسمعي هيك صور مش هون طيب

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله باريسيا ما شاء الله عليها تحكي احنى بمنتدى للبنات اسمعي هيك صور مش هون طيب


ولعت ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

البنات دقن في بعض ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> والله باريسيا ما شاء الله عليها تحكي احنى بمنتدى للبنات اسمعي هيك صور مش هون طيب


*ليش .؟
مش هاد منتدى .!
وقسم النواعم .!
وهو قسم خاص فينى وكل مايخصنى .!
وين المشكله .؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> الله لا يوطرزلك يا باريسيا على هيك صور وموديلات


*مش حلوين.؟!!
ماعجبوكم .؟!*

----------


## باريسيا

> ولعت ...    
> 
> البنات دقن في بعض ...


* هيك يامها ..
شوفي نادر .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ليش .؟
> مش هاد منتدى .!
> وقسم النواعم .!
> وهو قسم خاص فينى وكل مايخصنى .!
> وين المشكله .؟*


لا تردي عليها يا باريسيا / نزلي إلي بدك ياه ... :Db465236ff:  

أصلا ً مها مش من النواعيم / لهيك هيه حاقدة عليك ِ لأنك من النواعم ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> لا تردي عليها يا باريسيا / نزلي إلي بدك ياه ... 
> 
> أصلا ً مها مش من النواعيم / لهيك هيه حاقدة عليك ِ لأنك من النواعم ...


*
   ..((لا حرام البنت نعومه بس في شي او فاهمه شيوحابه توصللي معلومه))*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
>    ..((لا حرام البنت نعومه بس في شي او فاهمه شيوحابه توصللي معلومه))*


إن شاء الله بتترفش في بطنك / أنا عارفها مها واحدة مجنونة وما عندها يمه ارحميني / والله غير ((تمّغلك مغل)) ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> إن شاء الله بتترفش في بطنك / أنا عارفها مها واحدة مجنونة وما عندها يمه ارحميني / والله غير ((تمّغلك مغل)) ...


اهلا وسهلا بالمكيف  ماشاء الله عليك تكييف مركزي شغل مول تجاري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اهلا وسهلا بالمكيف  ماشاء الله عليك تكييف مركزي شغل مول تجاري


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تخيل مها وباريسيا / يدقن في بعض في المنتدى العام / وينزلن في بعض شلاليت ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> إن شاء الله بتترفش في بطنك / أنا عارفها مها واحدة مجنونة وما عندها يمه ارحميني / والله غير ((تمّغلك مغل)) ...


*لا اتخيل ..؟
مستحيل ..

آل تترفش فيني وتمغلي ..
شو شباب حنى .؟
احنى صبايا ناعمات مابنتناقش وان تزعرنى بنتخانق بصوت 
بس انمد ايدنا ...

سوري منك اي بتعمل هيك مسترجله وبتوقع من عيني ..

صح مها .؟ احنى مش هيك ..*

----------


## ayman

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تخيل مها وباريسيا / يدقن في بعض في المنتدى العام / وينزلن في بعض شلاليت ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تعرف مرة صارت عنا طوشة بالكلية الله لا يورجيك شد الشعر والحفايات الطايرة هون وهون كل هذا كوم والمسبات الي سبوها على بعض  والله انا بستحي احكيها 


وكل هذا على شو علشان شب اعط وردة  لبنت وهو ماخذها من بنت تانية

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *لا اتخيل ..؟
> مستحيل ..
> 
> آل تترفش فيني وتمغلي ..
> شو شباب حنى .؟
> احنى صبايا ناعمات مابنتناقش وان تزعرنى بنتخانق بصوت 
> بس انمد ايدنا ...
> 
> سوري منك اي بتعمل هيك مسترجله وبتوقع من عيني ..
> ...


شو إلي مش هيك مش هيك / والله غير مها تسحنك ِ سحن وتخليك ِ جاعد ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> تعرف مرة صارت عنا طوشة بالكلية الله لا يورجيك شد الشعر والحفايات الطايرة هون وهون كل هذا كوم والمسبات الي سبوها على بعض  والله انا بستحي احكيها 
> 
> 
> وكل هذا على شو علشان شب اعط وردة  لبنت وهو ماخذها من بنت تانية


بس مها بالنسبة للشلاليت / تخصص ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الله يكون بعونك يا باريسيا / وقعت وما حدا سمى عليها  ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بس مها بالنسبة للشلاليت / تخصص ...    
> 
> الله يكون بعونك يا باريسيا / وقعت وما حدا سمى عليها  ...


يعني نطلع نحن من المنتدى احسن ما يصلنا اشي ولافي امان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تعرف مرة صارت عنا طوشة بالكلية الله لا يورجيك شد الشعر والحفايات الطايرة هون وهون كل هذا كوم والمسبات الي سبوها على بعض  والله انا بستحي احكيها 


وكل هذا على شو علشان شب اعط وردة  لبنت وهو ماخذها من بنت تانية


ياربي في بنات هيك .؟
مستحيل ..هههههههههههه قال الحفايات طايره ..
مستحيل ..
مشان شب ..
عزة نفسي مستحيل اصفع بنت مشان شب متل هيك ..
انا اشتري الي بيشتريني ابيع الي بيبيعني ..
شو البنات هدوال وين كرامتها كيف بدها اتحط  عينها بعين الناس والله لو صدف ومشيت بشارع او بسوق واحد الطلاب شافها بينادي كل عيلته وبيحكوا تعوا شوفوا البنت هي قصتها هيك ..

مستحيل ..
امجنني الحفايات الي بطير ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> بس مها بالنسبة للشلاليت / تخصص ...    
> 
> الله يكون بعونك يا باريسيا / وقعت وما حدا سمى عليها  ...


*تو تو تو ..
مابصدقك ..*

----------


## ayman

بعدك مابتعرفي شو البنات  
هذا لو احكيلك عن البنت الي اعطت موس ابو سبع طقات لحبيبها علشان يضرب واحكد شو بتقولي (( والله العظيم قصة صارت عنا بالكلية ))

----------


## باريسيا

> بعدك مابتعرفي شو البنات  
> هذا لو احكيلك عن البنت الي اعطت موس ابو سبع طقات لحبيبها علشان يضرب واحكد شو بتقولي (( والله العظيم قصة صارت عنا بالكلية ))


*وحد الله يازلمه شو عم تحكي انت .؟
انت عنجد بتحكي .؟

انت متاكد انه بنت مش شب متنكر .؟؟؟؟
وليش طيب .؟

وحدوا الله مافي بنات هيك ..
كيف بنت بتعمل هيك مابصدق ..*

----------


## ayman

هذا الي صار 

وبعد استفسار  ومعلومات استخبارية  :Db465236ff:  
اكتشفنا انو الموس هدية من ابو البنت علشان تحمي حالها من الشباب  ولما شافت انو حبيبيها بخطر اعطتو اياه علشان يدافع عن حالو

----------


## باريسيا

> هذا الي صار 
> 
> وبعد استفسار  ومعلومات استخبارية  
> اكتشفنا انو الموس هدية من ابو البنت علشان تحمي حالها من الشباب  ولما شافت انو حبيبيها بخطر اعطتو اياه علشان يدافع عن حالو


*ههههههههههههه لا حلوه ..
اب يعطي بنت موس مشان تحمي حالها قامت اعطته لحبيبها ..!!!!!!!
والله امنيح ..
لا هيك انا معها عفيه على بنت النشامى ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله باريسبا معاك حقك 
مش عارف ليش بعض ناس زي نادر 
بكيفوا على الطوش 
لنا بش حكيت انه ما بصير هيك صور بس

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله باريسبا معاك حقك 
> مش عارف ليش بعض ناس زي نادر 
> بكيفوا على الطوش 
> لنا بش حكيت انه ما بصير هيك صور بس


يعني أفهم من هيك أصبحتن صحبه / ومحاولاتنا بأت بالفشل الذريع ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بس كان نفسي أشوفكن وانتن داقات في شعور بعض ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *مش حلوين.؟!!
> ماعجبوكم .؟!*


لا حلوين بس زيادة عن اللزوم  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> والله باريسبا معاك حقك 
> مش عارف ليش بعض ناس زي نادر 
> بكيفوا على الطوش 
> لنا بش حكيت انه ما بصير هيك صور بس


*
ولا يهمك ..

اما لشباب ومحاولاتهم صعب لانهم ماخدين فكره غلط على البنات 
ومش كل بنت بنت ..


اتشرفت بطلتك عليا وردك ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> يعني أفهم من هيك أصبحتن صحبه / ومحاولاتنا بأت بالفشل الذريع ...    
> 
> بس كان نفسي أشوفكن وانتن داقات في شعور بعض ...


*مافي بيني وبين مها اي سواء تفاهم ..
وبنسبه لطوش انتم كيف بتفكروا ..
مافي بنت تضرب بنت ..
اله الي مسترجله وعامله حالها زعران الي بيسموهم القيم بوي ..
للاسف محاولاتك باتت بالفشل*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مافي بيني وبين مها اي سواء تفاهم ..
> وبنسبه لطوش انتم كيف بتفكروا ..
> مافي بنت تضرب بنت ..
> اله الي مسترجله وعامله حالها زعران الي بيسموهم القيم بوي ..
> للاسف محاولاتك باتت بالفشل*


وشو المطلوب يعني ...!!!؟؟؟ :Bl (35):

----------


## باريسيا

> وشو المطلوب يعني ...!!!؟؟؟


*سلامت قلبك وديربالك عـ حالك..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *سلامت قلبك وديربالك عـ حالك..*



حلوة هاي دير بالك على حالك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *سلامت قلبك وديربالك عـ حالك..*


الله يسلم قلبك ولا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يسلم قلبك ولا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...


*الله يخليك ويسعدك ..*

----------

